# where is everything?



## Saucy (Nov 12, 2006)

Did this place downsize or is it just me. Is the guild of outcasts gone forever? and what of the roll playing games and the Java coffee house.
I suppose i fail to pay much attention. But this saddens me. What is new? then to replace such loses?


----------



## korhall (Nov 12, 2006)

i suppose we could use a revival of energy and stuff. perhaps you will be the one to help bring that about. i look forward to it.


----------



## Saucy (Nov 12, 2006)

I'd like too but i feel i lack the energy to be the queen of revival as my days of activity here are long gone. I dont know how to relate to the kids these days. 

However i will pop in, cant have this place dying now can i?


----------



## korhall (Nov 12, 2006)

those wacky kids... well perhaps we should show them how it was back in the heyday of this fine establishment.


----------



## Saucy (Nov 12, 2006)

They still dont let anyone spam around here? I dunno if i can be of much use. Having most of my posts deleted in the past for there useless content. OH yes where is the good old staff? Has anyone heard from the infamous lovers Saga and Wonks? All the questions i demand awnsers! 

Also has the world gone nutteh i see someone wants to marry Elgee? *shock and horror*


----------



## korhall (Nov 12, 2006)

they are on every once in a blue moon. they got married and live in england now. the way i hear it, they are still maddly in love and going strong.


----------



## Saucy (Nov 12, 2006)

korhall said:


> they are on every once in a blue moon. they got married and live in england now. the way i hear it, they are still maddly in love and going strong.



the forum staff or snags and wonks?


----------



## korhall (Nov 12, 2006)

either way


----------



## Sammyboy (Nov 12, 2006)

I know I'm not exactly a regular poster but since I started visiting here again there has been a worrying lack of posts. I managed to get a couple of relatively successful threads going a little way back but my comparative lack of Tolkien knowledge has held me back a bit!

Shame, as it's an interesting and friendly board this


----------



## Saucy (Nov 12, 2006)

korhall said:


> either way




well as long has everyones still on the radar. Though i do think its time some of the old regulars showed themselves, and give the n00bs a taste of the old personality this place used to have.

..one can dream.

Thats a lie though i see the oldies still lurk, just dont have much to say like myself.


----------



## chrysophalax (Nov 12, 2006)

Believe it or not, there are a few of us die-hard RPGers still around. Yay has a pretty good new storyline going (for example) that you folks can check out if you wish. Also, Elfgirl has one in the Green Hill Country section, I think.

Life isn't a spectator sport, people! Come join us and lend a hand in keeping the creative flame alive!


----------



## Maeglin (Nov 12, 2006)

Saucy said:


> well as long has everyones still on the radar. Though i do think its time some of the old regulars showed themselves, and give the n00bs a taste of the old personality this place used to have.
> 
> ..one can dream.
> 
> Thats a lie though i see the oldies still lurk, just dont have much to say like myself.



I think you hit the nail on the head here. A fair few of us still lurk around, but we don't have much to say as there aren't many new threads being made. We have exhausted most conversation topics among ourselves, so unless some we get some new members who have questions or discussion ideas to post us veterans don't have a whole lot to say. Sad, but true I believe.


----------



## korhall (Nov 12, 2006)

then lets start talking again. it has been years for some of us, surely some things have changed.


----------



## Aragorn21 (Nov 12, 2006)

Hah! I lurk....

Rarely when I'm sober though...


----------



## Gandalf White (Nov 12, 2006)

Whoops, I apologize...that was supposed to be my post...


----------



## korhall (Nov 12, 2006)

here take a mulligan...


----------



## Gandalf White (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm afraid I'm not familiar with a mulligan? Does it contain alcohol?

And why does Saucy disappear as soon as I post?


----------



## Eledhwen (Dec 1, 2006)

*Lurking....*

Everything _I_ want is still here! 

If you want loads of early-teen newbies on the boards, just sit and wait for The Hobbit film to be made. That should do it. There's a thread here somewhere with a load of links to recent stories on the subject, kindly researched by my old friend and publican, Barliman Butterbur. They could make a film about the saga of getting the film made (if you get my drift...).


----------



## Saucy (Dec 1, 2006)

Gandalf White said:


> I'm afraid I'm not familiar with a mulligan? Does it contain alcohol?
> 
> And why does Saucy disappear as soon as I post?




Because iam afraid of you.
When they make the film for the hobbit i will probably be dead.


----------

